# When to stop using a child seat



## Twilkes (7 Apr 2020)

This is with a Weeride mid-mount seat, but interested in rear mount seats too. Son is 1 metre tall and 18kg (only 2¾ so a chunky monkey!) and it's fine as long as he doesn't shake from side to side which he used to do but thankfully stopped doing a good few months ago. If anything the height would seem to become a problem before the weight would.

What stage did you have to stop using a child seat?

(I know the Weeride is rated at 18kg or something but that's because it falls into the front-mount regulations; on the top tube, it's probably the strongest of all child seat fixing positions)


----------



## Tom B (8 Apr 2020)

Good thread. Might be worth posting in the family section.

I'm wondering the same myself. I have a hamax siesta rear carrier suitable upto 22kg. My 31 month old is fine and behaves well on it, we use it about 4-5 days a week since 9month old so it's just something he does and he doesn't mess about in it. But I do have my eye on the next move. The old boy who helps out at the notso-lbs thinks natural progression is a tag along and that's what he did. Though he did say getting a 3 yr old to stay on is a challenge sometimes.

I do have a trailer but it's a big faff to get out and assemble.

May consider a family bike Jose Dew style. But storage is an issue..


----------



## BurningLegs (8 Apr 2020)

Our son is 2.5 years old but only weighs just over 12KG so we don't feel that close to the limit yet, but I suspect a lot of it also depends on what type of bike you have the seat mounted to.

My wife had a top-end hybrid bike with a carbon fork and with a baby seat on the back it felt really unstable and volatile. She now has a cruiser (Giant Liv Flourish) which has a longer wheelbase, significantly heavier, and thus more stable. It inspires confidence and we will certainly be able to ride with our son in a seat on the back of that bike longer than the hybrid that was previously used.


----------



## Twilkes (8 Apr 2020)

BurningLegs said:


> Our son is 2.5 years old but only weighs just over 12KG so we don't feel that close to the limit yet, but I suspect a lot of it also depends on what type of bike you have the seat mounted to.
> 
> My wife had a top-end hybrid bike with a carbon fork and with a baby seat on the back it felt really unstable and volatile. She now has a cruiser (Giant Liv Flourish) which has a longer wheelbase, significantly heavier, and thus more stable. It inspires confidence and we will certainly be able to ride with our son in a seat on the back of that bike longer than the hybrid that was previously used.



It's a 60cm Kona Dew hybrid so already pretty big, I don't really feel any difference in handling compared to when he was 12 months old. So I'll maybe just go on instinct and stop when I feel things aren't right. It's served me well going out to see the trains and the fire engines every day for the last two weeks anyway...


----------



## alvintc (9 Apr 2020)

Had my six year old in the back seat on Tuesday...and the twins in the trailer. My rear seat sits in the pannier rack so no issues.


----------

